# Your favourite veggie side dishes?



## Two_Hares (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey everyone!  So I will be honest, before diagnosis (and even a bit after ) I was never a big fan veg.  I'd have the occasional salad if I was on one of my repeated, short-lived attempts at Slimming World stints, I'd eat onions and peppers if I was having fajitas (along with 4 wraps and a pot of creme fraiche) and I'd occasionally shove a steam bag of veg in the microwave with my tea if I felt I needed to be "good".  The only time things were different really was if I went to Wagamamas and I'd always make sure to face plant into a portion of their wok fried greens.  Swoon.  Since I started cleaning up my diet about 4-5 weeks ago, I have upped my vegetable consumption by about a million percent and thoroughly enjoyed it.  I've made tasty stir fries, delicious salads (never thought I'd see the day!), and even preferred my jalfrazi with a side of steamed greens instead of rice (okay, maybe not preferable to a naan, mind you but you can't have everything...)

Anyway, I wondered what everyone's favourite thing to do with veg is?  I've been on Youtube/Insta looking at recipes for ideas (home made wok fried greens get in my belly) but I'd love to hear what everyone else's favourite way to have them is?


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 6, 2020)

I think the key with low carb eating is to make veggies taste great and that is often achieved by the addition of fat in the form of cream, butter, cheese, cream cheese or olive oil. The fat also provides the calories that you are not getting from carbs and keeps you feeling full for longer.

Two of my favourite veggie side dishes are cauliflower cheese made by parboiling the cauli then coating in a mixture of cream cheese, sour cream and chive dip, a teaspoon of wholegrain mustard and half a teaspoon of paprika, followed by a liberal covering of grated cheeses, usually Red Leicester, Mature Cheddar and parmesan and browned off in the oven or under the grill. 
or 
Ratatouille with roughly chopped Mediterranean veg including onion, peppers, courgettes and aubergine fried in a very generous amount of olive oil with mixed herbs and then tinned chopped tomatoes, a little tomato puree added and a glug of red wine and mixed in and then baked in the oven with a good covering of grated Gruyere cheese until bubbling and the cheese starting to go golden. It goes really nicely with burgers or steak or sausages or I can just eat a whole bowlful just on it's own, hot or even cold depending upon the weather. 

I also love cabbage or leeks sweated in a little butter and then tossed in bacon fat or a good dollop of cream cheese stirred into them before serving.... works best served with bacon or gammon.


----------



## Two_Hares (Jun 6, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> I think the key with low carb eating is to make veggies taste great and that is often achieved by the addition of fat in the form of cream, butter, cheese, cream cheese or olive oil. The fat also provides the calories that you are not getting from carbs and keeps you feeling full for longer.
> 
> Two of my favourite veggie side dishes are cauliflower cheese made by parboiling the cauli then coating in a mixture of cream cheese, sour cream and chive dip, a teaspoon of wholegrain mustard and half a teaspoon of paprika, followed by a liberal covering of grated cheeses, usually Red Leicester, Mature Cheddar and parmesan and browned off in the oven or under the grill.
> or
> ...


I've had broccoli cheese and loved it but weirdly have never tried cauli cheese - definitely going on the list!  Ooh I never thought about leeks!  I'll get some next time I need to top up my veg drawer and try that as it sounds delicious. 

I bought some cabbage from the supermarket this week to try it fried with either pancetta or chorizo.  Never thought of adding the cream cheese though!  I'm loving that I can add flavour with things like cheese/cream etc that I'd normally avoid if try to lose weight.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 6, 2020)

I cook leeks in the microwave - no water cos they ARE mainly water!  Just remove outer leaves, slice widthways into a pyrex dish, good dollop of butter, cling film over the top and blast on 100% for 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Two_Hares (Jun 6, 2020)

trophywench said:


> I cook leeks in the microwave - no water cos they ARE mainly water!  Just remove outer leaves, slice widthways into a pyrex dish, good dollop of butter, cling film over the top and blast on 100% for 2-3 minutes.


This is sounds like even I, the most terrible cook I know, couldn't mess it up!  Definitely trying it!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 6, 2020)

If not cooked enough, beauty of it is just bung it back in for longer.  The fresher the leeks are, the easier they'll cook.  Take ages to cool down though so doesn't matter if the meat's not done enough when the leeks are.


----------



## Inka (Jun 6, 2020)

I adore vegetables. I often choose my veg accompaniment before I choose my meal   I’d say that you don’t have to make veg posh or spend time making a ‘proper’ side dish out of it. Tonight, for example, I just had steamed runner beans with black pepper.

But you asked for veg examples, so:

Homemade ratatouille
Red cabbage casserole (it does have apple in so has some carbs)
White cabbage stir fried with a few juniper berries
Red cabbage raw salad with macadamia nuts and a spicy lime dressing
Roasted Mediterranean vegetables (inc whole garlic bulbs - yummy!)
Cauliflower cheese

Mainly the thing is to have plenty of veg, so if just boiling or steaming it is easiest, then do that. To my mind, most veg is tasty unadorned and lovely and fresh.

There’s a really great Ottolenghi book that concentrates on veg. There are some potato recipes, but lots of not carby stuff too. It’s called Plenty


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 6, 2020)

trophywench said:


> I cook leeks in the microwave - no water cos they ARE mainly water!  Just remove outer leaves, slice widthways into a pyrex dish, good dollop of butter, cling film over the top and blast on 100% for 2-3 minutes.


Yes, that is exactly how I do my leeks but then sometimes add the dollop of cream cheese and mix in after cooking.... and the same method with cabbage......zap in microwave for 2 mins with a knob of butter and then tip into frying pan and toss in bacon fat. 
I tend to do most veg in the microwave as it is so quick and easy.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 6, 2020)

Oh - a brief squeeze of lemon juice does wonders for the 'tender green veg' things like peas (frozen ones are actually fresher than 'pod' ones, unless you've literally just picked them outside your back door, runner and whole pod beans (do they have a proper name?) asparagus and any young leaf veg from wilted lettuce to baby kale!


----------



## SueEK (Jun 6, 2020)

Peas - I hate veg


----------



## trophywench (Jun 7, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Peas - I hate veg



Sorry - not sure what you mean there Sue?


----------



## SueEK (Jun 7, 2020)

Simples, I don’t like veg apart from peas, carrots and basic salad. Like is a gentle way of putting it, I hate it, it makes me gag, if it’s on my plate I don’t want to eat anything else on it. I wish I did as it would make life easier


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 7, 2020)

Boiled steamed fried like most veggies, not fussed how they come.


----------



## SueEK (Jun 7, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Sorry - not sure what you mean there Sue?


Hi forgot to press reply on your post but I have and is just after yours doh!!


----------



## Sparkle (Jun 7, 2020)

Two_Hares said:


> This is sounds like even I, the most terrible cook I know, couldn't mess it up!  Definitely trying it!


I think you'd have some stiff competition from my husband!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 7, 2020)

broccoli steamed or roasted, green beans, cauliflower, asparagus, kale all steamed or roasted, pak choi steamed xx


----------



## eggyg (Jun 7, 2020)

I’m another ratatouille fan. After many years of making it I have honed it to perfection. I roast my courgette, aubergine and peppers first so they don’ t go mushy once you add your tin toms. It’s great with chicken, steak, pork and lamb chops.
Savoy cabbage with pancetta, garlic and cream. Cook cabbage, drain. Cook pancetta or streaky bacon ( cut up obs) and garlic in oil. Add cooked cabbage and stir in cream. Again ideal with meat.
Braised leeks. Slice leeks length ways, lay in oven dish, add chicken stock and stick in the oven until tender.
Broccoli and cheese, be a devil and add cauli too. Multi coloured!
Chopped salad. Iceberg and/ or romain lettuce, chopped into bite sized pieces. Chop tomatoes, cucumber, peppers etc into bite sized pieces. Add a tin of drained chicken peas. Then tear some buffalo mozzarella and scatter over. Add S & P and a drizzle of good olive oil.
Grilled asparagus, my favourite veg, blanch first, wrap in Parma ham, brush with butter and griddle. Nice with poached eggs.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 7, 2020)

Since my youngest became vegan a few years back we've eaten mostly vegan as a family (saves on cooking multiple meals!)

There are lots of great and really tasty recipes in the Bosh books. All plant based. Some of the main meals are quite carby, but there are loads of great ideas to choose from.


----------



## Lanny (Jun 9, 2020)

I love spinach, broccoli, sweetcorn, peas & carrots! 

I always get frozen as it’s so convenient especially only cooking for one & the ultimate in convenience is the new fangled frozen micro steam bags. My favourite one being the Tesco Greens & Corn with 4 out of my 5 favourite veggies in: everything but, the carrots; sometimes get Birdseye Super Sunshine mix as they’re about the same size veggies & more or the less the same mix, just without spinach & has carrots! The tesco one is the only micro steam bags I’ve found with spinach in it so, it’s my staple that’s always in the freezer!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 9, 2020)

Cor, I'm feeling hungry already! I must try the cauli cheese and ratatouille methods that @rebrascora posted .....<slurp>.....


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 9, 2020)

The cauliflower cheese is a minor adaptation of @Drummer's recipe so I can't really take the credit but do highly recommend it..... just don't stint on the cheese. I feel shockingly guilty when I am making it about the amount of calories it must contain but interestingly, unlike carbs which I could eat until they came out of my ears, the more cheese I put on this the more I enjoy it but the less of it I can eat. I surprised myself last night by only eating half of the portion I put on my plate..... which means I have plenty left for another meal tonight....Yippee! Fat is so filling!


----------



## Sparkle (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm going to have a look online for those steam bags and see if my sister will order me some.


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 9, 2020)

Oh yeah Barbara @drummers koli cheese is the best sorry still eating some.  

@Sparkle steam bags are available in most supermarkets, easy and a great way to your 5 a day.


----------



## bakebeans (Jun 10, 2020)

Mushrooms cooked in butter and garlic powder is a favourite with things like steak.

Cauliflower cut into tiny chunks and boiled for 4 mins, drained then add a sauce of melted butter, cream cheese, cream and a big handful of grated cheese topped with a sprinkle of paprika is a great substitute for macaroni cheese.


----------



## freesia (Jun 10, 2020)

Definitely ratatouille, although i substitute aubergine for celeriac cut into cubes. Really nice with goats cheese sprinkled over. We usually eat this as a main, with my other half having a portion of garlic bread (none for me as it definitely makes my levels rise)


----------



## Sparkle (Jun 10, 2020)

freesia said:


> Definitely ratatouille, although i substitute aubergine for celeriac cut into cubes. Really nice with goats cheese sprinkled over. We usually eat this as a main, with my other half having a portion of garlic bread (none for me as it definitely makes my levels rise)


I don't really know why, but some of these things I've never heard of and others I have heard of but never tried, like celeriac and aubergine.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 10, 2020)

@Sparkle 
Ratatouille is just a Mediterranean veg stew really, including onion, garlic, courgettes, tomatoes, aubergines and peppers sautéed or roasted in olive oil with extra tomato puree/passata (have to go easy on these as carbs can tot up) and a little red wine if you like. 
Don't be frightened of aubergines. There was a time when you were supposed to salt them and press them because otherwise they would be bitter but the varieties which are grown and sold these days are fine just to cook as they are. Aubergines have a similar texture to mushrooms in that they soak up oil and fat like a sponge. (great for us who eat low carb, higher fat.) They are gorgeous fried in butter (I find they go really well with pan fried salmon as they soak up the fish oil and left over butter)  or fried or roasted in olive oil and they go well with tomatoes and courgettes. And they are the main ingredient of Moussaka layered with lamb mince bolognaise and topped with a cheese sauce, 
Celeriac is a *very* mild aniseed-ish flavoured veg which you can cook and mash or make chips with it instead of potatoes or roast and is much lower carb than potatoes, so a good substitute for us diabetics.


----------



## Sparkle (Jun 10, 2020)

Thank you. Does anyone eat okra?


----------



## Sally W (Jun 25, 2020)

Two_Hares said:


> Hey everyone!  So I will be honest, before diagnosis (and even a bit after ) I was never a big fan veg.  I'd have the occasional salad if I was on one of my repeated, short-lived attempts at Slimming World stints, I'd eat onions and peppers if I was having fajitas (along with 4 wraps and a pot of creme fraiche) and I'd occasionally shove a steam bag of veg in the microwave with my tea if I felt I needed to be "good".  The only time things were different really was if I went to Wagamamas and I'd always make sure to face plant into a portion of their wok fried greens.  Swoon.  Since I started cleaning up my diet about 4-5 weeks ago, I have upped my vegetable consumption by about a million percent and thoroughly enjoyed it.  I've made tasty stir fries, delicious salads (never thought I'd see the day!), and even preferred my jalfrazi with a side of steamed greens instead of rice (okay, maybe not preferable to a naan, mind you but you can't have everything...)
> 
> Anyway, I wondered what everyone's favourite thing to do with veg is?  I've been on Youtube/Insta looking at recipes for ideas (home made wok fried greens get in my belly) but I'd love to hear what everyone else's favourite way to have them is?


Aubergine parmigiana & BBC Good Food Italian vegetable cottage pie are my favourites


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 25, 2020)

@Sparkle 
I haven't tried Okra yet. I usually do my shopping in Lidl and I don't think I have seen it there. 
Just about to start a glut of home grown courgettes so can't imagine I will be trying Okra any time soon as I imagine they are a bit similar... may be wrong though.


----------



## zuludog (Jun 25, 2020)

I make a large salad from all the usual stuff - lettuce, celery, onion, cucumber, peppers, plus things like grated carrot, blanched cauli & broccoli, and no doubt other stuff I've forgotten
Sometimes I add a some orange segments and/or finely sliced fennel bulb
Add a drained can of chickpeas
Store it in the fridge  to last a few days

Then hoik out a load onto a smaller plate or dish, add tomatoes and a dressing if you wish
If you add tomatoes to the bulk salad they tend to go a bit soggy; just depends on how fussy you are

If it's getting a bit too wilted after a few days you can use it as a base for veg soup - yes, even the lettuce
Whizz it with a stick blender and it all mixes in

I posted recently about frozen food
Have a good root around the freezer sections of Supermarkets, and Iceland of course
You can find various packs of plain veg, plus mixtures & combinations for steaming and stir frying


----------



## zuludog (Jun 25, 2020)

Sparkle said:


> Thank you. Does anyone eat okra?



Yes, I eat Okra, also known as Bhindi or Lady's Fingers - just different names for the same thing

You put them in stews and curries
Most likely to find them in Asian/Indian/Middle Eastern shops, where they are usually sold loose, so you could buy just a small amount to see what they're like

I'm sure that if you Search YouTube there will be instructions for preparing & cooking them, and recipes


----------



## zuludog (Jun 25, 2020)

Asparagus, fried in butter with salt & pepper
Eat it so the melted butter runs down your chin, accompanied by chilled white wine and a member of the opposite sex


----------



## Drummer (Jun 25, 2020)

I was going to try to expand my range of recipes with swede something - but it got as far as grate the swede and bake gently to dry it out a little, mix with cream. Maybe a little pepper. Oh - I've eaten it all. 
Right, grate the swede, bake, mix with cream. Maybe try a few different herbs.
Now where's that gone again?
I shall have to call it Vanishing Mash.


----------

